# Waiting for the vet :(



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

I realise now I have actually never had an ill horse before, in 15 years of horse ownership. 

I don't have a good feeling about this one. 23 year old Shetland pony, been the picture of health and very forward going ride for my daughter. He went lame a couple of weeks ago but was ok fairly quickly. Then today when I went out he was lying down, have had him two years and never seen him lie down so I was immediately concerned. He got up slowly when he saw me and I was able to walk up to him and catch him, warning bell number two, he has never allowed me to catch him without a fight. 

I phoned the vet and brought him up to the garden while I prepared a stable for him, there is nice grass in there and he wasn't interested. 

Really bad feeling there is something seriously wrong for him to go down hill this fast


----------



## Mongoose11 (29 December 2012)

Oh no FW, fingers crossed and vibes for the cheeky boy! Keep us updated 
Xx


----------



## Spyda (29 December 2012)

Gosh, hope he's okay. Keep us posted.

Fingers crossed for you both.

X


----------



## Amymay (29 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for nothing more than a seasonal virus. Does he have a temperature.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Thanks. I haven't taken his temp since the vet will be here very soon but judging by his behaviour I would say he will (drinking water and hanging his head in a bucket). 

Is it likely for him to have a virus and no one else?  I have my own place and he hasn't been anywhere. The others have but haven't been ill at all.  

He keeps following me round the stable, he has never been remotely friendly in the time I've had him. Horrible seeing him this depressed. Usually having him inside would have him jumping around like an idiot


----------



## Wagtail (29 December 2012)

Could he have laminitis? The pain can be so bad as to make them lie down and not want to eat.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Could he have laminitis? The pain can be so bad as to make them lie down and not want to eat.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder about that but they are on a bare field with only hay. He has never had lami in his life and has usually had haylage in winter and not needed much restriction in summer either. I should think if its laminitis it would be a complication of something else?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 December 2012)

I would def suspect lami first, then virus as the two most likely, hoping its the latter and clears up quickly.

The lami if it is that might be triggered by age related cushings disease, not cos hes hugely fat or anything. 

Fingers crossed for you and him.


----------



## siennamum (29 December 2012)

My mare was a bit this way with a hoof abcess, it can be so painful. Hopefully it's something unexiting like that.


----------



## Wagtail (29 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I did wonder about that but they are on a bare field with only hay. He has never had lami in his life and has usually had haylage in winter and not needed much restriction in summer either. I should think if its laminitis it would be a complication of something else?
		
Click to expand...

This is the most common time of year for Cushings related laminitis to first present itself. Due to his age, this would be my first thought. the depression is a sign of Cushings as well. It can come on really suddenly.


----------



## paddy555 (29 December 2012)

Wagtail said:



			This is the most common time of year for Cushings related laminitis to first present itself. Due to his age, this would be my first thought. the depression is a sign of Cushings as well. It can come on really suddenly.
		
Click to expand...

hopefully he will have something minor but the above was my first thought mainly as I was in this position at this time last year and it was laminitis induced by cushings. 
If the vet cannot find an easy answer and cushings/laminitis have be the problem I would ask them to get him on prascend immediately. I tested and waited for the results but the vet did offer prascend immediately and I should have taken up the offer. 
Unfortunately nothing is immediate with prascend and I have found the best way to work up to the full dose is over several days to prevent the horse stopping feeding, getting depressed etc.


----------



## WandaMare (29 December 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed for you and your boy....hope the vet can help and he is OK X


----------



## MrsMozart (29 December 2012)

Fingers tightly crossed its something easily fixable hunny.


----------



## StormyMoments (29 December 2012)

Fingers crossed its nothing too serious! When horses are ill they do like to worry us! Keep us posted and lots of healing vibes! Xx


----------



## Welsh (29 December 2012)

Hope everything is ok  x


----------



## millimoo (29 December 2012)

Maybe he's caught a chill... If he has undiagnosed Cushings, their immune system is not as effective and they find it harder to regulate their temperature.
Also get his liver checked whilst they run bloods. My Shetland has got depressed and twice, he's had a hepatitis infection of his liver (which was treatable with powders both times) which was the cause.
Hope your get to the bottom of it quickly


----------



## mightymammoth (29 December 2012)

any updates?


----------



## nickslynn (29 December 2012)

I hope no news means the vet is there sorting your little chap out, fingers crossed its nothing to serious!


----------



## Grumpymoo (29 December 2012)

I hope everything is ok and it's nothing serious. Fingers crossed and keep us updated!! Xx


----------



## dominobrown (29 December 2012)

Hope he is ok!


----------



## Delicious_D (29 December 2012)

Sending healing vibes. I was another who would suspect lami. Especially with the lying down to take the weight of his hooves. What's his digital pulse like?


----------



## Lippyx (29 December 2012)

Hope he's ok! xx


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 December 2012)

I hope hes ok FW xx {vibes}


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Thanks guys. Well not much further forward. 

She said he is not showing any pain walking on sharp stones. No typical lami stance or anything.  

He has a _low_ temperature. 

He has a small amount of extremely unpleasant smelling discharge from one nostril which led her to believe it could be a dental abscess. 

I don't feel he is right on his legs, he is kind of staggery and not lifting his feet very high but when out on the hardcore he looked more normal 

She could not get blood (that is why I was so long!). Tried for ages and even clipped his neck and towards the end he was getting really narky as you would expect so we had to give up. 

He has had pen and strep and I have danilon to give him. 

I offered him some beef pellets and he kind of picked a few and and dropped them again, tried speedi beet not much interest. He is at the water all the time sticking his nose in and pawing at the bucket til its spilled. He also was pawing at the speedi beet so I have tied the bucket a bit higher so he can't tip it. 

I have put a fleece rug on him (not his so its massive).  Do you think I should rig up a pig lamp to warm him up. 

She said he can have anything he wants to eat, any suggestions to tempt him, just going out to get some things for him now.


----------



## ozpoz (29 December 2012)

Warm soaked readigrass has an apparently irresistible smell. Good luck with him


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (29 December 2012)

dental abscess  would explain why he isnt eating! Maybe pawing is because hes hungry but too much pain to eat


----------



## Welsh (29 December 2012)

Maybe it IS dental with his reluctance to eat? Love him  x


----------



## threeponies (29 December 2012)

You could try soaking some grass nuts/high fibre nuts or whatever you have in peppermint tea and offering him that, it's the only way my Shetland will eat any medication.  Hope he picks up soon


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 December 2012)

Peppermint oil in something like ready mash or soaked grass nuts or anything wet and warm.

{{hugs}} for the wee guy I hope hes better soon x


----------



## Bedlam (29 December 2012)

Just another suggestion as to what it may be - I had a pony that did this a few years back and it turned out she had chondroids in her guttural pouches that were pressing on the nerve that allowed her to swallow. When she tried to drink it all came flooding down her nose washing out all sorts of foul smelling gunge into the water.

Was heartbreaking to see - ended up at Rossdales. She tested positive for strangles, although apparently didn't have it then (?) and they said they could do nothing for her as removing the chondroids would be too risky and could permanently damage the nerve making it impossible for her to eat or drink. Sent her home with iodine to put in her feed to try to keep infections at bay, but prepared me for the worse. 

She got better, unbelievably, and is still a games pony 8 years later.........

The nasal discharge you mention and the hanging head over water bucket just reminded me so much of what she was like, just thought I would suggest guttural pouch infection as a possibility.

Best of luck with your pony. x


----------



## widget (29 December 2012)

Wouldn't an Abcess/infection have a raised temperature? Poor little fella. Hope he's feeling better soon : )


----------



## mynutmeg (29 December 2012)

Try soaked fibre nuts and you could add some honey in - it will make it taste nice as well as possibly helping any infection (long shot but won't hurt)

Personally with a low temp yes I would set up the heat lamp - keep an eye on the pony's temp every hour or so as well


----------



## mynutmeg (29 December 2012)

widget said:



			Wouldn't an Abcess/infection have a raised temperature? Poor little fella. Hope he's feeling better soon : )
		
Click to expand...

A systemic infection would but a localised infection rarely produces a fever. It's possible whatever it is is producing toxins causing a shock hence the lowered temp whilst not actually having pathogens circulating in the body.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Feed shop had hardly anything but I got molasses and thought if I made him something really runny he might drink that. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon too. 

Nothing much is coming out his nose just a small amount on one side but it does stink.


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 December 2012)

Try giving him a steam bath to his head?


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Crimbowitch said:



			Try giving him a steam bath to his head?
		
Click to expand...

I think he may kill me if I tried that. Just making him some soup just now!


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 December 2012)

Awh... mine used to activley seek it out when he had a virus about 5 years ago... pouring a kettle of boiled water on some hay can have a bit of a help too.... if you were next to me i would lend you my haygain steamer but your miles away !


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Thanks I will try that . Trouble is he is in an open shed so I can't even build up steam around him.


----------



## putasocinit (29 December 2012)

Might be impaction colic.


----------



## putasocinit (29 December 2012)

Sorry didnt read all the thread before posting. Is she on AB's and is the dentist coming to remove the tooth. Hope she improves.


----------



## Spring Feather (29 December 2012)

I think most people here and the vet are spot-on.  Putrid smelling fluid coming out of one nasal passage usually indicates either tooth abcess, gutteral pouch infection or sinus infection.  Hopefully the problem will be found conclusively and fixed.


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 December 2012)

It must be horrid to have a sinus infections with cavities that big - poor wee chappie.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

I don't think it's just that. Have spoken to another vet and I am taking him into the hospital for fluids at least


----------



## dominobrown (29 December 2012)

The cob had this. She is fine now, I got the dentist out and vet though my cob was still eating and drinking. There was talk of an operation if it re-occurred (she already had had it a few times) which would cost thousands. 
We used to steam her with a little olbas oil. I also syringed Naf Koff-eeze into her. I find it great for bunged up noses. Within an hour it will help start to clear the airways. 

p.s I agree with Spring feather- my mare was no where near as that and the vet got the dentist out straight away to help sort it.


----------



## Spring Feather (29 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I don't think it's just that. Have spoken to another vet and I am taking him into the hospital for fluids at least 

Click to expand...

You're doing the right thing imo.  I didn't say it earlier but I wouldn't be happy at all with the diagnosis given


----------



## YorksG (29 December 2012)

Only just seen this, hope all goes well with the little chap, everything crossed here.


----------



## ridefast (29 December 2012)

Hope he makes a speedy recovery! x


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (29 December 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for your little shettie


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I don't think it's just that. Have spoken to another vet and I am taking him into the hospital for fluids at least 

Click to expand...

Good luck and no one knows your pony like you do... so if your not happy with what you have been told then I can't blame you at all.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Queenbee (29 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Thanks for the suggestions. Feed shop had hardly anything but I got molasses and thought if I made him something really runny he might drink that. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon too. 

Nothing much is coming out his nose just a small amount on one side but it does stink.
		
Click to expand...

Just read this... So sorry your boy is poorly... Will keep everything crossed for you.  Nothing much to add but I will say, when they are ill, it really helps to elevate their food to head level, with swollen glands, sinuses, pain things like that, sometimes putting their head down to eat is just too uncomfortable.  So if you can put it all to a head height level, that may help.  X


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

I did that TSQ it didn't make any difference. 

He is in the vet hosp now. 

Different vet examined him and his pulse was 100 beats per minute   he said if he was a horse he would be dead, a small pony would maybe be 70bpm. 

He says it could be a strangulated L.... Something or other and the discharge could be stomach contents, which is what I think it is myself. 

Basically the outlook is dire and I don't expect him to live. Can't believe it. 

He has had painkillers and they will watch him throughout the night/ see if he is any different in the morning.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (29 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I did that TSQ it didn't make any difference. 

He is in the vet hosp now. 

Different vet examined him and his pulse was 100 beats per minute   he said if he was a horse he would be dead, a small pony would maybe be 70bpm. 

He says it could be a strangulated L.... Something or other and the discharge could be stomach contents, which is what I think it is myself. 

Basically the outlook is dire and I don't expect him to live. Can't believe it. 

He has had painkillers and they will watch him throughout the night/ see if he is any different in the morning. 

Click to expand...

Oh gosh, so sorry FW, keeping everything tightly crossed for him x


----------



## Archiepoo (29 December 2012)

oh FW im so very sorry thats just so sad, ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## pines of rome (29 December 2012)

Poor little chap, do hope he makes it!


----------



## Spring Feather (29 December 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this Ffi   Trusting your own instincts is always best and I really hope he does pull through but if the worst happens, you know you did all you could for him.


----------



## Holly Hocks (29 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## B_2_B (29 December 2012)

Everything crossed for you and the little man xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 December 2012)

He is in the best place now, you have done everything and more - I hope its good news in the morn, but please any updates as many on here are routing for him and you.

x


----------



## EmmaC78 (29 December 2012)

Sorry to hear that.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (29 December 2012)

Keeping everything firmly crossed for him x


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (29 December 2012)

Got my fingers doubly crossed for him XX


----------



## windand rain (29 December 2012)

Sorry to hear this I hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## millimoo (29 December 2012)

Oh my god... You were so right with your guy instinct, and have been on the case a the way.
I'm so sorry this has become so serious, and hope he pulls through. My shettie is 27yrs and i always worry if he's not quite himself.
Thinking of you all  xx


----------



## millimoo (29 December 2012)

Guy, should read 'gut' - sorry


----------



## goodtimes (29 December 2012)

Poor wee man.
Got all my crossables crossed.


----------



## Grumpymoo (29 December 2012)

Poor boy and poor you  I really hope he starts to perk up!! Xxxx


----------



## muddygreymare (29 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this  Fingers crossed he pulls through and huge vibes on the way for both you and the little mite xxx


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks. 

I don't expect to hear anything tonight unless its bad news so will let you know in the morning. 

I'm really glad I took him in as I don't feel forcing danilon down orally with a syringe is anywhere near as good as just giving him an injection of fynadyne. I am gutted he has been suffering all day, wish the first vet had given him an injectable pain killer.


----------



## Venevidivici (29 December 2012)

Fingers crossed he perks up overnight and they can sort it out. Healing vibes for the little ol' guy .


----------



## Hen (29 December 2012)

Fingers crossed very hard for the little one.


----------



## Kamakazegirl (29 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this, have everything crossed for you both. Shetlands are tough, let's hope he's a little fighter xx


----------



## racebuddy (29 December 2012)

Healing vibes for your little man !! Hope he pulls through , sometimes your own gut instinct pays off !!
X


----------



## Bertolie (29 December 2012)

Have everything crossed for your little man x


----------



## fallenangel123 (29 December 2012)

Thinking of you tonight. Well done for trusting your instincts and acting on them. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (29 December 2012)

Have just read this and wanted to say I really hope your little chap is  improving by the morning. Hugs for you and fingers crossed for him. x


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for him xx


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (29 December 2012)

Sending massive healing vibes! X


----------



## ridefast (29 December 2012)

Fingers crossed! Poor little guy x


----------



## StormyMoments (29 December 2012)

let us know how he is in the morning. massive healing vibes for him i hope hes feeling better in the morning! hope you are okay! xxx


----------



## SO1 (29 December 2012)

i hope he is ok, if it was a tooth abcess having had one before the pain is so bad I nearly passed out and my heart was racing but once the abcess is drained there is instant relief.

I presume though had the vet at the hospital thought it was a tooth abcess they could xray to see what was going on a bit like with the human dentist Antibiotics normally help with a tooth abcess.

Fingers crossed he will feel better in the morning and they can give you a definitive diagnosis it is so worrying when you just don't know what is wrong with them.


----------



## Burmilla (29 December 2012)

Healing vibes for him and hugs and love for you. Excellent idea to get second opinion. He's now in the best place and receiving the right care. How is your daughter coping with this?


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Burmilla said:



			Healing vibes for him and hugs and love for you. Excellent idea to get second opinion. He's now in the best place and receiving the right care. How is your daughter coping with this?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, she is only 3 and has diagnosed him with the flu "just like Grannie had so he will be fine soon", with the confidence only a 3 year old can have!  She had to come with me to take him to hospital and she found the whole thing quite thrilling and wanted me to take pics of the horse hospital for her. It's beyond her comprehension that the vet won't just fix him really.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (29 December 2012)

Oh bless her. Thinking of you all. x


----------



## Nari (29 December 2012)

Everything crossed for him. Thank goodness you decided to get him into hospital rather than going with your vet's advice!


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Oh hell. 

Vet just phoned and he thinks it is grass sickness due to the speed he has gone down hill. He said he is very uncomfortable and he is not happy to leave him all night like this so I agreed to have him put down. 

Can't believe it. 

This was only taken a few weeks ago out on a hack where he was marching along as happy as larry and was furious when we turned to come home and actually put up a protest as he wanted to stay out.


----------



## scheherazade (29 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Big hugs to you and your daughter, you did everything you could xx


----------



## Bourbons (29 December 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your loss  xxx


----------



## neddynesbitt (29 December 2012)

So sorry to read this   RIP little one xx


----------



## Spring Feather (29 December 2012)

Oh my goodness I am so sorry   That is horrible.  What about your other horse?  Do they live in the same field?


----------



## muckypony (29 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this  been keeping up with this all night hoping the outcome wouldn't be this  thinking of you x


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (29 December 2012)

FfionWinnie please contact this FB group https://www.facebook.com/groups/219636401382141/ 
I had a horrible sinking feeling, but didn't want to say anything in case I was wrong


----------



## Whoopit (29 December 2012)

Oh dear 

That's awful news.

Big hugs x x x


----------



## Mongoose11 (29 December 2012)

Oh b.lox FW. So sorry, he looks like a lovely, lovely boy Xxx


----------



## Jools1234 (29 December 2012)

X


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			Oh my goodness I am so sorry   That is horrible.  What about your other horse?  Do they live in the same field?
		
Click to expand...

I have three others. Only one is on the exact same field just now and I will move her tomorrow. He has been else where until a month or so ago where as they have been on the place since July. I have had horses here before with no problems. 

I was just reading up about it and it is so vague as to what could be the cause it would be hard to take any precautions at all. 

I'm not happy with the first vet now I have read the symptoms it's pretty clear that was a contender from the outset.


----------



## EmmaC78 (29 December 2012)

Very sorry to hear that news xx


----------



## windand rain (29 December 2012)

Sorry for your loss I had hoped he would be ok it is an awful disease but sadly the one that come to mind. That and Atypical Myopathy at this time of year


----------



## Honeylight (29 December 2012)

Your other horses should be ok. one horse died at a yard I was at & about 7 more grazed in the field & were fine.
So sorry about the pony. It is a horrible & strange illness.


----------



## Racergirl (29 December 2012)

So so sorry to see the outcome of this. Sleep well pony


----------



## pogface (29 December 2012)

:-( very sorry poor lad xx


----------



## kinnygirl1 (29 December 2012)

So sorry to hear that this has happened - what a horrible shock for you all.  Massive hugs.  x


----------



## AMW (29 December 2012)

Very sorry to hear this xx GS was my initial thought this morning when you posted, its a b@st@rd of a thing


----------



## Maesfen (29 December 2012)

So sorry, you did all you could.


----------



## Spring Feather (29 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I was just reading up about it and it is so vague as to what could be the cause it would be hard to take any precautions at all. 

I'm not happy with the first vet now I have read the symptoms it's pretty clear that was a contender from the outset.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is vague and difficult to take precautions with.  I'm very sorry indeed


----------



## m1stify (29 December 2012)

So sorry for your loss, and hugs to your daughter as well I hope she won't be very upset.


----------



## holeymoley (29 December 2012)

So sorry, he looked sweet. It's such a bizarre illness, I'm surprised they've not came up with an answer for it yet.  Might I ask what part of Scotland you're in? I remember reading somewhere that Perthshire was very common for grass sickness for some reason


----------



## Penks (29 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## Javabb94 (29 December 2012)

I had a worrying feeling to it was GS but didn't want to say anything either  

I too lost my shetland on July 7th this year to GS he had acute I think and within 24hours had gone from being perfectly healthy to unsavable 

It's such a horrible thing to go through so sorry for your loss


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

holeymoley said:



			So sorry, he looked sweet. It's such a bizarre illness, I'm surprised they've not came up with an answer for it yet.  Might I ask what part of Scotland you're in? I remember reading somewhere that Perthshire was very common for grass sickness for some reason 

Click to expand...

Yes I am in Perthshire, near Dundee which is meant to be a hot spot. But the pony has lived in Perthshire all its life. 

I am on sandy soil and it is well churned up just now as you can imagine, he was also a good doer which is another possible link. 

I will get a mag lick. Other than that I don't know what I can do really.


----------



## holeymoley (29 December 2012)

That's really interesting. I'm in the west and we had one local case of grass sickness a few years ago. I really don't know what the trigger is


----------



## Nari (29 December 2012)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you possibly could though, and at least he wasn't left to linger on in pain & distress.

Sleep tight lad x


----------



## Burmilla (29 December 2012)

Oh, I'm so very sorry to read this. Poor you and daughter. He looked a cracking pony, and very well, too, in the photo. Your daughter looks lovely and as if she is really enjoying him.
GS is a horrible disease, and I believe, one that is difficult to recover from in many cases. You did the very best you could, and he is pain free and at peace now. Hugs and love to you and daughter. xx


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

holeymoley said:



			That's really interesting. I'm in the west and we had one local case of grass sickness a few years ago. I really don't know what the trigger is 

Click to expand...

The vet said another vet at the practice has seen several recently. I have kept horses in Fife, Midlothian and Perthshire and never known anyone who has had it in a horse.  I hope I never do again.


----------



## weebarney (29 December 2012)

so sad


----------



## measles (29 December 2012)

When I read your first post that did come to mind and I hoped against hope I was wrong.   Nothing to be said as it's just awful, except you were his best friend at the end when he needed you.   So very sorry for your daughter.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 December 2012)

To be honest I knew when he kept coming to me he was begging for help and I had told him what a good pony he was before I left the vets because I thought he was dying. I was hoping to be wrong of course.


----------



## TrasaM (29 December 2012)

Im so sorry to hear what's happened to your little chap


----------



## WelshD (29 December 2012)

How terribly sad. I am sorry


----------



## brighteyes (29 December 2012)

Another one who is genuinely very sad to hear the outcome. You did all you could and I think a good deal more. So sorry it wasn't to be for him.  What a bloody shame   Sleep well Harry xxx

Hugs for you and your daughter.


----------



## ABC (29 December 2012)

Sorry for your loss - hope you're okay FW x


----------



## mperson01 (29 December 2012)

So very, very sorry to hear this. I lost my lovely 5 year old to this horrid disease almost 2 years ago. If it is any consolation no other horse has ever had it on the same field, and it is a busy yard with over 15 horses on the same pasture. My thoughts are with you, its such a horrible way to lose a horse, and so sudden.


----------



## Bertolie (29 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Big hugs to you and your daughter. Run fre


----------



## Bertolie (30 December 2012)

Run free little man x


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

mperson01 said:



			So very, very sorry to hear this. I lost my lovely 5 year old to this horrid disease almost 2 years ago. If it is any consolation no other horse has ever had it on the same field, and it is a busy yard with over 15 horses on the same pasture. My thoughts are with you, its such a horrible way to lose a horse, and so sudden.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear you have experienced it too. It is a big consolation to hear no others were affected in the same field. I don't know what I would do if I lost another one. Almost wishing I hadn't got back into horses tonight, and he was a pain in the back side who I considered spent his days plotting how to drive me up the wall. Just can't believe how sudden it was or how gutted I feel.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 December 2012)

So sorry.
You listened to him and did as much as you possibly could for him.  TBH even if the first vet had been a bit more on the ball, I can't imagine that the outcome would have been any different.


----------



## YorksG (30 December 2012)

He was lucky that you did get back into horses, so that his last home could be the best one he could have had, with a little girl who loved him as a bonus.
I am so sorry to hear of your loss and hope that explaining to your little girl isn't too hard.
Thinking of you both this eve.


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			So sorry.
You listened to him and did as much as you possibly could for him.  TBH even if the first vet had been a bit more on the ball, I can't imagine that the outcome would have been any different.
		
Click to expand...

No I agree completely, the outcome wouldn't have been any different but I think with hindsight he suffered terribly for an extra 12 hours.

I don't suppose even if she had suggested it I'd have had him pts this morning in case it wasn't grass sickness but if he'd got no better after an injectable pain killer I may not have travelled him for 45 mins and subjected him to another examination and left him in a stable he didn't know.  There was a hard piece of dung with a cheesy coating under his tail as well which she didn't pick up on.  I didn't now the significance of that until now since I hadn't a clue about GS and it never crossed my mind it could be that. The second vet suggested it as one of three possibles straight away and it seems a lot of folk on here thought so too so I think she should have at least mentioned it as an outside possibility. 

Anyway it's done now and I feel very sad tonight. Much sadder than I ever thought I'd be over that wee monster


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

Sorry if that sounds like I am getting at you pearl I'm not but can't think how else to put what I feel.


----------



## showjumper4 (30 December 2012)

Was just going to post is it grass sickness or atypical myopathy. Then realised he had died so read through the last few posts! So sorry to hear your news & that there was nothing the vet could do. I have heard of 3 horses dying this way now ( different parts of the country) but all have been put down to this very wet weather. RIP little man


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

It is two years *to the day* since we got him. Isn't that strange.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Sorry if that sounds like I am getting at you pearl I'm not but can't think how else to put what I feel.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't take it that way.
All you can do now is refuse to have that vet at your yard again.  I did once have a conversation with a vet I did like to treat our animals.  He said 'You pay the bill, so you choose who you see'.  there is one vet at that practice whom I will not allow on our yard more than 20 yrs later  and another so-called specialist equine practice that I won't have anyhting to do with.
It is always extremely hard to lose a horse suddenly and unexpectedly and I imagine that it will be especially hard in your case as you have to explain it to your daughter.
Thinking of you.


----------



## skint1 (30 December 2012)

Just saw this thread, very sorry to read this news, my thoughts are with you and your daughter


----------



## AMW (30 December 2012)

we had one get accute GS at Errol, she went to the Dick Vets but there was nothing they could do.
Its always a worry when we get a wet spell, especially with young, old or new ponies as we are also in a hot spot.

hope you are okay FW, it leaves you stunned when you lose one so quickly xx


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 December 2012)

What an awful day you've had. So very sorry to hear of your loss. What a gorgeous little poppet he was. He's obviously a little pony who's going to leave a big hole in your lives.


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

Thanks AMW. I feel really distressed. I'm not good at losing animals!

I honestly can't imagine what I'd do if any of the others were stricken by it. He was at least old and had a good life,  but he shouldn't *really* have got it and my others are all at the danger age for it!

Have been told of a lick to get with mag in it which I will be getting ASAP (easier said than done on a Sunday the day before Hogmany)!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			What an awful day you've had. So very sorry to hear of your loss. What a gorgeous little poppet he was. He's obviously a little pony who's going to leave a big hole in your lives.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. He was a character and drove me mad most of the time. Bit my daughter on the ground and while on him if I wasn't ready for him at all times but he was a great lead rein otherwise (!) and I will always remember the last time out. Daughter was moaning she was cold, teen on the 13.2 moaning the pony wasn't behaving and that she was cold and me and Barney having a great time and trying to ignore them


----------



## Adopter (30 December 2012)

Sending thoughts and hugs, it is so hard when you lose an animal suddendly, we did last year and I still get upset about it.  

What a terrible day for you and so difficult for you to explain to your daughter.
You did the right thing taking the pony to the vet hospital.

Glad you have some good memories and pictures to remember with, that is what has helped me.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (30 December 2012)

FW try not to worry too much, there's not much you can do atm, except placing an order or finding a stockist... the lovely people from the Grass Sickness Group will help you if you need advice and support, Ulla Balletta works tirelessly to make this horrible condition known to everyone, I hope being able to talk to others in the same terrible position as you has helped you a bit..
Hugs, your little guy looks gorgeous by the way XX


----------



## patchwork puzzle (30 December 2012)

I am so truly sorry for your loss. He looked a lovely cheeky chappy.    You did everything you could and I know you feel he may have suffered for longer but quite possibly not as he may have just gone downhill further at the vets. You were very quick in everything you did for him and he was in the right place when the time came. Sleep tight little lad and hugs and thoughts for you and your daughter. xxx


----------



## dominobrown (30 December 2012)

How horrible  Sorry for your loss. He looked a lovely pony xxx


----------



## Kamakazegirl (30 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Sleep tight cutie. I'm sure he will be a big miss, but at least he is no longer suffering xx


----------



## ridefast (30 December 2012)

So sorry to read this  RIP


----------



## MrsMozart (30 December 2012)

Oh hunny. Really hoped to read a different outcome. Hope you're as okay as you can be (they get under the skin, even the slightly ar&ey ones).

Rest in peace wee lad.


----------



## Megibo (30 December 2012)

Sorry to read this was the outcome  RIP


----------



## dilbert (30 December 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss, what a lovely picture he looked like a cheeky chappy.


----------



## ozpoz (30 December 2012)

So sorry to read this. I have lost one to grass sickness and it is the most horrible thing. 
Hugs to you both.
x


----------



## Cazzah (30 December 2012)

Been checking your post and hoping for the best and so sorry to read this. RIP little man. xxx


----------



## merrymeasure (30 December 2012)

Sorry, just caught up with this. I am so sorry for your loss. What a cute, little cheeky chappie he looked! As everyone has said, there is little you could have done really. Devastating to lose him to that dreadful disease though. Thinking of you. Run free little chap RIP x


----------



## Grumpymoo (30 December 2012)

Oh this is terrible news. RIP little man. My thoughts are with you and your family xxxx


----------



## MochaDun (30 December 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that, looked like a grand little man, what a great photo from the last ride.  Thinking of you and your daughter today but the loss will be hardest for you at the moment as her tender years will hopefully protect her a bit.  The ones with "character" are the ones that rob your heart.  RIP Barney.  Fingers crossed that your remaining horses stay safe and well.


----------



## Welsh (30 December 2012)

I am sorry  x


----------



## tallyho! (30 December 2012)

Just read whole thread. Couldn't really see last few pages from the tears. How very sad. Hope your heart heals FW and for now, wee man is running free over the rainbows. RIP.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (30 December 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss he looked a lovely little man x


----------



## Janesomerset (30 December 2012)

So sorry to read this. I sent my big horse off to an equine hospital when he was taken ill in April 2002 and they operated twice but when he went down with colic for the third time, they advised putting him to sleep as they thought it might be grass sickness. The hospital post-mortem proved it was grass sickness and I then wished I hadn't sent him away. His last four days were mostly spent with strangers and I wasn't there when he was PTS (two-hour drive and it happened very quickly at the end) BUT you do what you think is best for them at the time. It's a horrible illness and happens so fast. Feeding something other than grass every day seems to be the most highly recommended "safeguard". The field my horse was in has had other horses on it for the ten years between then and now, and so far (touch wood) no other cases. Sending hugs to you and your daughter. xx


----------



## Bedlam (30 December 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP little chap.


----------



## Flame_ (30 December 2012)

Sorry to hear this had such a sad outcome.


----------



## Ashgrove (30 December 2012)

Really sorry to read the update.

RIP little fella.


----------



## Skippys Mum (30 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this.  Hope your daughter is okay
rip wee pony xxx


----------



## Black_Horse_White (30 December 2012)

I'm so sorry, RIP little lad x


----------



## Emilieu (30 December 2012)

I'm so very sorry. He was so cute. I hope you are ok x


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

Thanks for the support folks. Woke up this morning and then remembered 

I have phoned his owner now which I was dreading because I hate getting upset in front of folk and I have told my daughter. 

I just said you know how Barney was in the hospital last night and the vets did all they could but unfortunately he died. She said she was so unhappy he had died and how were we going to get him back. I said unfortunately with animals it's lovely to have them but then they can died before you wanted and that we couldn't get him back as he is in history now (she has been doing Robert the Bruce at nursery and knows he is in history). She cried a bit but then went to see what toys she needed to take with her so I think she will be ok about it.


----------



## smellsofhorse (30 December 2012)

so sorry to hear this.

Just be happy in the fact you knew something was wrong and sought help, even after the first vet had seen him you still wanted an answer and better treatment.

He is our of pain now and you have good memories.

I know your daughter will be upset but she will cope.

After losing my warmblood in june my 4 year old asked where is Perry but now she understands he is in heaven eating yummy grass and happy not in pain.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this FW, hugs to you and your daughter.  Ime children are a lot more resilient than we are when they lose an animal, so hopefully your little one will be okay.


----------



## Hippona (30 December 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss RIP little man.
Hugs for your daughter. Just had to tell mine her Guinea pig has died..
Animals eh? They give us so much joy and pain......xx


----------



## Shysmum (30 December 2012)

Oh I am so sorry    ((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))  xx


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 December 2012)

RIP little guy. GS is a horrid disease and seems so random as to what the factors are that cause it 

So sorry FW you did everything you could thoughts are with you and your wee one xoxo


----------



## Holly Hocks (30 December 2012)

So sorry to hear the news.


----------



## magichorse (30 December 2012)

I'm so sorry what a terrible shock for you.  Poor boy- sleep well xx


----------



## Arabelle (30 December 2012)

I am so sorry for you loss and your wee daughter.

I just wanted to say that in her previous home, my ponies field companion died of grass sickness, but my pony and the one other in the field were fine.

It is a terrible disease, such a worry (I live in Perthshire too)


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 December 2012)

I was following this last night and had my fingers xd.
I am so sorry, I know what it's like to lose a loved horse/pony. 
Big hug to you and your daughter


----------



## Gingerwitch (30 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Amymay (30 December 2012)

So, sorry for your loss. Your instincts were spot on, and your horses are lucky to have you as an owner.

I hope you'll be writing a strongly worded letter to the original vets, with the suggestion of some more training.


----------



## toffeeyummy (30 December 2012)

So sorry for your loss  I lost a filly to gs last year and it was terrifying the speed from onset of symptoms to pts. It is devastating. As I was reading your thread I thought of gs and sadly it was true. It seems to be a bad week for it with all the rain we've had. But EVERYONE please read up on grass sickness it is MUCH more common than you think and often gets misdiagnosed and passed off as just colic. There are steps to help minimise the risks for your horses, please visit the Facebook page mentioned above as they are super people and very informative. After losing my filly my other two horses (touch wood) have been fine and they are all on the same land. In fact our land has been grazed by horses for over 100 years with no problems til last year. 
I hope your daughter is ok, kids seem to have a very black and white view of death, think its harder for us grown ups! Xxx


----------



## Wagtail (30 December 2012)

So, so sorry. RIP little man.


----------



## Toast (30 December 2012)

This wasn't what i hoped id be reading this morning when i came back to this thread but i did have an inkling it might've been GS.
So sorry to hear that you lost him


----------



## Slightlyconfused (30 December 2012)

I'm so sorry op.

Do get in touch with the fb group, Ulla who created it is a friend and her horse William who she lost to Grass Sickness was a stunning boy.
She is a lovely lady if you need a chat.
Xxxx


----------



## Dizzy socks (30 December 2012)

Really unlucky...feel so sorry for you. Canter across green fields little pony.


----------



## StormyMoments (30 December 2012)

Im so sorry to hear this FW i hope you and your daughter are okay. Sleep well little man xxxxxx


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (30 December 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.
Run free little man x x


----------



## PandorasJar (30 December 2012)

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## flump (30 December 2012)

So sorry. Big hugs to you and your daughter xxxx


----------



## missroses nanna (30 December 2012)

So soory to hear this :-(
Run free little man x


----------



## Nicnac (30 December 2012)

Sorry to read this. RIP little man


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

I think one thing I have learnt from this (not knowing about GS at all til last night) is it can happen to anyone at any time. If I had read this thread by someone else I honestly would have thought it was very sad but it won't happen to me!  I'm not a namby pamby call the vet at the slightest thing type person and as I said in my first post, I've never had a sick horse before and I've never even known anyone with a horse take grass sickness even though I apparently live in the EGS capital of the world (I didn't know that either!!!).  

I joined the GS group. 

It seems there is not a lot you can do but there are some licks which I am going to get and I will continue to feed adlib hay. 

The licks recommended by someone who had lost eight horses to it! Are called zintec equisummer/equiwinter licks and I will be getting some ASAP. 

Amymay yes I think I will write to the head vet because I feel it was pretty obvious this is what it was now I have read up about it, I do not think it crossed her mind that it could have been EGS despite the fact the other vets in the surgery had seen several cases in the last week.  You'd think they would have discussed it between them. 

I pointed out to her and she saw him pawing at the water and splashing his nose in it and I said to her it was abnormal behaviour for an elderly pony to start doing that. Now I realise its because he couldn't swallow. How utterly hideous for him when you think about it.


----------



## Gingerwitch (30 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I pointed out to her and she saw him pawing at the water and splashing his nose in it and I said to her it was abnormal behaviour for an elderly pony to start doing that. Now I realise its because he couldn't swallow. How utterly hideous for him when you think about it.
		
Click to expand...

Now you see when my lad had toxic shock caused through a sedative - my head vet told me that a horse playing with water is very very bad news, so i certainly would be having a word.

It wont bring him back, and it wont change the result - but you will feel better by saying your piece to your head vet.

I am so so sorry for you loss - its heart breaking


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 December 2012)

Crimbowitch said:



			Now you see when my lad had toxic shock caused through a sedative - my head vet told me that a horse playing with water is very very bad news, so i certainly would be having a word.

It wont bring him back, and it wont change the result - but you will feel better by saying your piece to your head vet.

I am so so sorry for you loss - its heart breaking
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly. I just looked at the table of symptoms on the EGS awareness website and for gods sake he had just about all symptoms of acute grass sickness. I know it wouldn't have changed the out come but the poor bloody animal suffering like that all day yesterday is shocking.


----------



## Honeylight (30 December 2012)

You did everything you could try not to not feel guilty.


----------



## Spyda (30 December 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Horrifying it all happened so quickly. X


----------



## eggs (30 December 2012)

So sorry to hear the sad outcome. Please don't beat yourself up over it - you did all you could and were guided by your vets. Unfortunately we often learn more about horse keeping when something terrible like this happens. Over the years I have taken horses to a veterinary hospital on eight occasions - on two of these I was not able to bring the horse home. Each time I was very distressed that I had put the horse through the journey and operation and bitterly regretted that they died away from home (they were both homebred) but as some-one has already said, you do what you think is the best thing at the time.

I hope both you and your daughter will soon be able to remember the good times with your pony.


----------



## Ibblebibble (30 December 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss FW,


----------



## widget (30 December 2012)

So sorry what terrible news rip little guy


----------



## Venevidivici (30 December 2012)

So sorry to read your update My condolences. RIP little hairy man(he looked v cute in your pic). May the funny memories of his cheeky monkeyness help get you thru this time...


----------



## chazza44 (30 December 2012)

Sorry to hear what happened :-( sad news.  I hope you're ok.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (30 December 2012)

sorry to hear this - I am going to the fb page now - its something I know nothing about. At least if everyone who didnt know about GS now does he will have helped lots of other ponies. And you have to trust someone - and the vet is the person we turn to and trust so you did what was best at every stage.


----------

